# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Κρουαζιέρα - Δημοσιέυσεις τύπου

## che

Αυξημένη φαίνεται πως θα είναι η επιβατική κίνηση στο λιμένα Ηρακλείου κατά τη διάρκεια του φετινού χειμώνα, καθώς έχουν ήδη προγραμματιστεί έως τις 30 Μαρτίου περίπου 15 προσεγγίσεις μεγάλων κρουαζιερόπλοιων, τα οποία υπολογίζεται ότι θα μεταφέρουν στο Ηράκλειο σχεδόν 30.000 επιβάτες. Έτσι, η τουριστική περίοδος για την πόλη του Ηρακλείου με τις αφίξεις τόσων κρουαζιερόπλοιων εν μέσω του χειμώνα παίρνει άλλες διαστάσεις, δίνοντας παράλληλα μια ανάσα ζωής στις τουριστικές επιχειρήσεις της περιοχής.

Όσον αφορά στην τουριστική περίοδο που έκλεισε, όπως ανέφερε ο Αντιπρόεδρος του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Ηρακλείου, κ. Νίκος Αντωνακάκης στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου πραγματοποιήθηκαν 40 προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων το μήνα που μετέφεραν το καθένα από 1.500 - 2.000 επιβάτες, φτάνοντας έτσι τους 500.000 μόνο μέσα στο καλοκαίρι.

Συνεπώς, οι εκτιμήσεις των ειδικών για την τρέχουσα χρονιά δεν θα μπορούσαν παρά να είναι ιδιαίτερα θετικές, όσον αφορά στην τουριστική κίνηση της περιοχής και την επιβατική κίνηση του Λιμένα Ηρακλείου. Όπως αναφέρουν μάλιστα τοπικά δημοσιεύματα της περιοχής ήδη γίνονται συζητήσεις για πιθανές συνεργασίες μεταξύ του Λιμένα και μεγάλων οργανωτών κρουαζιέρων, ενώ ιδιαίτερα αισιόδοξο είναι το ενδεχόμενο να χρησιμοποιούν το λιμάνι ως αφετηρία πολλά από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια, γεγονός που θα ωφελήσει αισθητά την τοπική οικονομία και τον τουρισμό της περιοχής. 


ΠΗΓΗ ''TRAVEL DAILY NEWS''

----------


## MIRSINI

Η Ελλάδα μπορεί να παίξει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στην αγορά κρουαζιέρας  

  28/1/2006

Στην ανάκαμψη της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας, χωρίς τις αγκυλώσεις του παρελθόντος, αναφέρθηκε ο Ανδρέας Στυλιανόπουλος, αντιπρόεδρος του ταξιδιωτικού οργανισμού Navigator Travel και γενικός αντιπρόσωπος του ομίλου της Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines σε Ελλάδα και Κύπρο, κατά την ομιλία του στη διεθνή ημερίδα «Εμπλουτίζοντας το ελληνικό τουριστικό προϊόν με στόχο
την επιμήκυνση της τουριστικής περιόδου» που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο πλαίσιο της δεύτερης διοργάνωσης της έκθεσης Exclusive Travel. Ο κ. Στυλιανόπουλος παρουσίασε αναλυτικά στοιχεία που καταμαρτυρούν την άνθηση της κρουαζιέρας σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο και τη δυναμική που παρουσιάζει για το μέλλον, αφού, όπως σημείωσε, είναι ο ταχύτερα αναπτυσσόμενος τομέας του
τουρισμού.
Αναφερόμενος στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα υπογράμμισε ότι «σε αυτή τη δυναμική ανάπτυξης που παρουσιάζουν οι κρουαζιέρες στην Ευρώπη και ιδιαίτερα στο νότιο τμήμα της, η Ελλάδα, η οποία τόσο λόγω του συμπλέγματος και της ποικιλομορφίας των νησιών της, που μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως η Καραϊβική της Μεσογείου όσο και της γειτνίασής της με χώρες πλούσιες σε πολιτιστικά και ιστορικά στοιχεία, καλείται να παίξει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο. Η ευκαιρία δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένη. Ηδη γειτονικές χώρες έχουν μπει στο «παιχνίδι»
και επωφελούνται.
Γι' αυτό επιτακτική ανάγκη είναι να δημιουργηθεί η κατάλληλη υποδομή στους λιμένες της χώρας και να υπάρξουν πολύ σύντομα όλες οι απαιτούμενες προϋποθέσεις για την ανάπτυξη της κρουαζιέρας στην Ελλάδα. Είναι ανάγκη να ξεφύγουμε από τις ασάφειες και να υπάρξει το κατάλληλο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, μακριά από μικρο-προστατευτισμούς και άλλες αγκυλώσεις που φρενάρουν την ανάπτυξη ενός τομέα, ο οποίος μπορεί να είναι πολλαπλά ωφέλιμος για την ελληνική οικονομία».  
ΠΗΓΗ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ

----------


## triad

ASSOCIATED PRESS: ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΥΘΡΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ, ΟΠΟΥ ΑΓΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ 1.300 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ

ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## MIRSINI

Αιγυπτιακό κρουαζιερόπλοιο με 1.300 επιβάτες, στην πλειονότητά τους Αιγύπτιους, εξαφανίστηκε από τα ραντάρ την ώρα που έπλεε στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα, ανοικτά της Σαουδικής Αραβίας. 

Ήδη εντοπίστηκαν επιβάτες με σωστικές λέμβους κοντά στο σημείο όπου χάθηκε το πλοίο, καθώς και πτώματα από αιγυπτιακά ελικόπτερα που πραγματοποιούν έρευνες στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα, ανοιχτά της πόλης Σαφάγκα. Τα πτώματα εντοπίσθηκαν σε απόσταση 50 ναυτικών μιλίων από το λιμάνι της Σαφάγκα, 600 χιλιόμετρα νοτιο-ανατολικά του Καΐρου. 

Οι σταθμοί της ακτοφυλακής έχουν χάσει την επαφή με το αιγυπτιακό οχηματαγωγό που εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από το λιμάνι της Τζέντα της Σαουδικής Αραβίας προς το αιγυπτιακό λιμάνι της Σαφάγκα στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα. 

Πηγές των αιγυπτιακών υπηρεσιών ασφαλείας δήλωσαν ότι το οχηματαγωγό που μετέφερε 1.310 επιβάτες, αναμενόταν στις 2  τα ξημερώματα τοπική ώρα στο λιμάνι της Σαφάγκα. 

Οι περισσότεροι από τους επιβάτες είναι μάλλον Αιγύπτιοι που εργάζονται στη Σαουδική Αραβία παρά προσκυνητές, δήλωσαν οι ίδιες πηγές. 

Το αδελφό πλοίο, το Αλ Σαλάμ 95, βυθίστηκε στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο έπειτα από σύγκρουσή του με κυπριακό εμπορικό πλοίο. Τότε, σχεδόν το σύνολο των επιβατών είχε διασωθεί. Το πλοίο ανήκει στην αυγυπτιακή εταιρεία El Salam Maritime Company.
ΠΗΓΗ ΕΘΝΟΣ

----------


## triad

ΒΥΘΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΥΠΤΙΑΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ - ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΖΩΝΤΕΣ, ΜΕΤΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΥΠΤΙΑΚΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΕΙΟ ΜΕΝΑ - ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ 1.410 ΕΠΙΒΑΙΝΟΝΤΕΣ (1.310 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ + 100 ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ)

ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## triad

ΔΕΚΑΔΕΣ ΟΙ ΝΕΚΡΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΓΥΠΤΙΑΚΟΥ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟΥ 

ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## triad

ΔΕΝ ΠΕΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ, ΑΛΛ ΓΙΑ Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ

Δεκάδες νεκροί ανασύρθηκαν μετά το ναυάγιο του αιγυπτιακό επιβατηγού-οχηματαγωγού πλοίου «Αλ Σαλάμ 98» στην Ερυθρά θάλασσα. Όπως ανακοίνωσαν οι αιγυπτιακές ναυτιλιακές αρχές, το πλοίο, στο οποίο επέβαιναν 1.410 άτομα (1.310 επιβάτες και 100 μέλη του πληρώματος), βυθίστηκε περίπου 60 χιλιόμετρα ανοικτά του αιγυπτιακού λιμανιού της Χουργκάντα.

Το στίγμα του πλοίου χάθηκε από τα ραντάρ τη νύχτα της Πέμπτης και έκτοτε αγνοείτο η τύχη του. Είχε αναχωρήσει από το λιμάνι της Τζέντα (Σαουδική Αραβία) χθες στις 19:00 τοπική ώρα και ήταν προγραμματισμένο να φθάσει στη Σαφάγκα (στην αιγυπτιακή ακτή της Ερυθράς Θάλασσας) στις 2 π.μ τοπική ώρα.

Αμέσως οι αιγυπτιακές αρχές οργάνωσαν ευρεία επιχείρηση εντοπισμού του πλοίου, με τη συμμετοχή ελικοπτέρων και τεσσάρων φρεγατών.

Αιγυπτιακά ελικόπτερα εντόπισαν αρχικά πτώματα στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα, κοντά στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου και στη συνέχεια μία σωστική λέμβο με επιζώντες του ναυαγίου. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μέχρι στιγμής έχουν εντοπιστεί 12 επιζώντες.

Το Αλ Σαλάμ 98 ανήκε στην εταιρεία Εl-Salam Maritime Transport. 

ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## MIRSINI

Oμιλος Costa Crociere: Κρουαζιέρες από το Ντουμπάι 

09/02/2006 - 10:54  

Aπό τον Δεκέμβριο του 2006 και για όλη τη χειμερινή περίοδο, ο όμιλος της Costa Crociere SpA, που λειτουργεί τις εταιρίες AIDA και Costa Crociere, με δύο πλοία, το Costa Classica και το AIDAAcara θα προσφέρει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στον Αραβικό Κόλπο με αναχωρήσεις από το Ντουμπάι.
Συνολικά θα γίνουν 25 κρουαζιέρες στις οποίες εκτιμάται ότι θα ταξιδέψουν περίπου 63.000 επιβάτες. Από αυτούς οι 44.000 με το Costa Classica και οι 19.000 με το AIDAAcara. Σημειώνεται ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά που μία από τις κορυφαίες εταιρίες κρουαζιέρων εντάσσει ως σταθμό αναχωρήσεων το Ντουμπάι στα προγράμματά της, μία πόλη που είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμη από την Ευρώπη και φημίζεται για την ηλιοφάνεια και τον ήπιο χειμώνα της. Το δρομολόγιο περιλαμβάνει επισκέψεις στα λιμάνια των πόλεων Φουτζαϊρά (Fujairah) και Αμπού-Ντάμπι (Abu Dabi) στα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα, Μουσκάτ (Muscat) στο Ομάν και Μπαχρέιν. Η πλειονότητα των επιβατών και στα δύο πλοία θα είναι Ευρωπαίοι. Το Costa Classica θα το προτιμήσουν Ιταλοί Γερμανοί, Αυστριακοί, Γάλλοι και Ισπανοί ενώ το AIDAAcara, κυρίως Γερμανοί και Αυστριακοί.

"Οι τοπικές αρχές στο Ντουμπάι", ανέφερε Πιέρ Λουίτζι Φόσι (Pier Luigi Foschi), πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Costa Crociere SpA, "έχουν αναπτύξει ένα σημαντικό επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα, στοχεύοντας να καταστήσουν τα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα και τον Αραβικό Κόλπο ως ένα πολύ ελκυστικό προορισμό για τους Ευρωπαίους ταξιδιώτες. Πιστεύω ότι η άφιξη στο Ντουμπάι μιας διεθνούς εταιρίας, όπως η Costa, θα συμβάλει ουσιαστικά προς την επίτευξη αυτού του στόχου. Η σημασία που δίνει η τοπική κοινωνία στην κρουαζιέρα αποδεικνύεται από τις σημαντικές επενδύσεις που έχουν γίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια καθώς και από την κατασκευή ενός σταθμού κρουαζιέρων (terminal) με όλη τη σχετική υποδομή. Επίσης θέλω να επισημάνω ότι το πνεύμα συνεργασίας, ο τρόπος προσέγγισης και οι δεσμεύσεις των τοπικών αρχών έπαιξαν σημαντικό ρόλο στην απόφαση της εταιρίας. Ευελπιστώ ότι στο μέλλον το Ντουμπάι θα γίνει τακτικός προορισμός για τις κρουαζιέρες μας". Γενικός αντιπρόσωπος της Costa Crociere στην Ελλάδα είναι το γραφείο Travelway. 

ΠΗΓΗ EXPRESS

----------


## Giorgos_D

Τα πλοια της νεας αυτής συνεργασία θα υιοθετησουν την κλασική μορφή της κρουαζιέρας, ή τη νεα μορφη που είχαν τα AIDA (freestyle cruise, χωρίς ωράρια και πρόγραμμα)?

----------


## MIRSINI

Αλλο ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο του κ. Κωστάκη Λοΐζου θα υψώσει την ελληνική σημαία, σε μια προσπάθεια να διευρύνει τις κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά, από τα ελληνικά λιμάνια. Ο ισχυρός άνδρας του οργανισμού «Λούης» λέγεται ότι μετά το δωδέκατο πλοίο, σχεδιάζει την αγορά δύο πλοίων ακόμα «πακέτο», προκειμένου να τα φτάσει σε δεκατέσσερα μέχρι το καλοκαίρι. Φημολογείται ότι θα αγοράσει δύο πλοία ταυτόχρονα για προληπτικούς λόγους. Δεν θέλει προφανώς να έχει το στόλο του με 13 πλοία. Χθες στο μεταξύ, η Louis Cruise Lines «με ιδιαίτερη ικανοποίηση» ανακοίνωσε ότι υπέγραψε συμφωνία με τη φινλανδική εταιρεία Birka Cruises για αγορά του κρουαζιεροπλοίου της «Birka Princess» για το ποσό των 35 εκατ. δολαρίων. Η παράδοση του πλοίου αναμένεται να γίνει εντός του επόμενου μήνα. «Η νέα αυτή αγορά», τόνισε εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας, «είναι ενδεικτική της δέσμευσης της Louis για την ενίσχυση της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας και του τουρισμού στην Ελλάδα εν γένει και αποτελεί ένα ακόμη βήμα προς την υλοποίηση του στόχου για ανάδειξη του Πειραιά σε κομβικό κέντρο κρουαζιέρας στη Μεσόγειο». 

Το «Birka Princess»
Αξίζει να επισημανθεί ότι το «Birka Princess» κατασκευάστηκε στη Φινλανδία το 1986 και έτυχε πλήρους ανακαίνισης της τάξης των 26 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων τo 1999. Είναι 22.412 τόνων και διαθέτει 584 καμπίνες στις οποίες μπορούν να φιλοξενηθούν 1.537 επιβάτες. Το επιβλητικό αυτό κρουαζιερόπλοιο χαρακτηρίζεται για τους άνετους χώρους και τα σύγχρονά του συστήματα. Διαθέτει, μεταξύ άλλων, τρία εστιατόρια, διάφορα μπαρ, μεγάλο σαλόνι παραστάσεων, χώρο διασκέδασης, σημαντικό αριθμό καταστημάτων, παιδότοπο, αίθουσες συνεδρίων, μέχρι και εσωτερική πισίνα με κέντρο spa. Ολες δηλαδή τις ανέσεις που απαιτούνται για την πλήρη ικανοποίηση του σημερινού ταξιδιωτικού κοινού. Θεωρείται δε, ένα από τα φιλικότερα για το περιβάλλον πλοία διαθέτοντας 7 καταλύτες και σύστημα ελέγχου καυσαερίων. 
Το νέο απόκτημα της Louis θα εκτελεί από τον εφετινό Απρίλιο, 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από τον Πειραιά για λογαριασμό της Louis Hellenic Cruises. Η αγορά του «Birka Princess» εντάσσεται στα πλαίσια της πολιτικής της εταιρείας για ανανέωση του στόλου και την συνεχή αναβάθμιση των προσφερομένων υπηρεσιών και προϊόντων της. 
ΠΗΓΗ:ΚΕΡΔΟΣ 14/02/2006

----------


## MIRSINI

Φίλε Γιώργο.Αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω.Πιστεύω οτι πρόκειται για κλασική μορφή κρουαζιέρας. :Confused:

----------


## gvaggelas

Συγκλίνουσες είναι οι απόψεις ότι οι προοπτικές ανάπτυξης του τομέα της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας εμφανίζονται κάτι περισσότερο από ευοίωνες. Χθες, στο πλαίσιο ειδικής σύσκεψης στο υπουργείο Οικονομίας, ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μ. Κεφαλογιάννης εξέτασε με τον υπουργό Οικονομίας Γ. Αλογοσκούφη την οικονομική πτυχή της δέσμης μέτρων, στα οποία εμπεριέχονται και ο τομέας της κρουαζιέρας, η αναβάθμιση των λιμενικών υποδομών αλλά και ζητήματα που αφορούν ρυθμίσεις για τη ναυτεργασία. 
Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία, και με βάση την αναθεωρημένη λιμενική πολιτική, το ΥΕΝ εξετάζει, στο πλαίσιο της ανάπτυξης της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας, την αξιοποίηση των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων του Πειραιά αλλά και άλλων στρατηγικής σημασίας λιμένων που διαθέτουν cruise terminals είτε με τη μορφή της εκχώρησης σε εταιρίες που θα εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον είτε με τη μορφή της συμμετοχής ιδιωτικών κεφαλαίων στους σχεδιασμούς ανάπτυξης και χρήσης αυτών των terminals. Χθες, η κατά πάσα πιθανότητα συγκυριακή εμφάνιση του κ. Στέλιου Χατζηιωάννου της EasyGroup στο υπουργείο Οικονομίας επανέφερε στο προσκήνιο το θέμα της έλευσης κρουαζιερόπλοιου της EasyCruises για κρουαζιέρες στην Ελλάδα και με αφετηρία λιμάνι της Αττικής, εκτός του Πειραιά, όπως είχε ανακοινώσει ο κ. Χατζηιωάννου. 


  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 21/03/2006

----------


## A377

ΜΕ ΤΑ «χρώματα» της Louis Cruise Lines ταξιδεύει πλέον το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Birka Princess», το οποίο εντάχθηκε στον στόλο της εταιρείας. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο το οποίο μετονομάστηκε «Sea Diamond» αγοράστηκε για 35 εκατ. δολάρια, κατασκευάστηκε στη Φινλανδία το 1986 και έτυχε πλήρους ανακαίνισης ύψους 26 εκατ. δολαρίων το 1999. 

Το «Sea Diamond», έπειτα από περαιτέρω ανακαινίσεις, θα εκτελεί από τον ερχόμενο μήνα, 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από τον Πειραιά για λογαριασμό της Louis Hellenic Cruises.

Η αγορά του «Sea Diamond» εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της πολιτικής της εταιρείας για ανανέωση του στόλου και τη συνεχή αναβάθμιση των προσφερομένων υπηρεσιών και προϊόντων της. 

Ο στόλος της Louis αποτελείται από δώδεκα κρουαζιερόπλοια από τα οποία τρία είναι ναυλωμένα στην αγγλική Thomson Cruises (που ανήκει στον Ομιλο της TUI, το μεγαλύτερο οργανωτή ταξιδιών στον κόσμο) και ένα στη γερμανική Transocean Δύο από τα πλοία της Louis εκτελούν 3-4-7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από τον Πειραιά, δύο από τη Γένοβα/Μασσαλία, ένα από το Λονδίνο και τρία από την Κύπρο. Το πλοίο είναι 22.412 τόνων, μεταφέρει 1.250 επιβάτες σε 584 καμπίνες. 

Πηγή: http://www.naftemporiki.gr

----------


## Sirius

ONE passenger died and 11 were hurt when fire broke out on passenger decks of the Star Princess early yesterday as the Princess Cruises vessel sailed from the Cayman Islands to Jamaica, Reuters reports.
The blaze on the 2001-built ship, carrying 2,690 passengers and 1,123 crew, was put out but residual smoke remained in the affected area of the 108,977 gt, Bermuda-flagged vessel.
The US Coast Guard said 100 cabins from decks nine to 12 were affected after fire broke out at 0310 hrs.
Princess Cruises, owned by Carnival, said in a statement: “We deeply regret having to confirm that there has been one passenger fatality following a cardiac arrest, two passengers with significant smoke inhalation injuries and nine passengers with minor complications resulting from smoke inhalation.”
The ship, which sailed from Fort Lauderdale on March 19 on a weeklong Caribbean cruise, arrived in Montego Bay last night and the Coast Guard dispatched investigators to determine the cause of the fire.
One unnamed passenger, quoted on the internet, said: “Our balcony was completely engulfed in flames. It was a wall of fire.
“[We] have lost everything but the clothes on our back and 120 cabins are completely destroyed.
“We sat in our muster stations for seven hours with no air and no food. It took them four hours to finish roll call. I don’t think I have ever been so terrified. We are in Jamaica and have no idea what is going to happen.”
- Twelve cruiseship passengers died and two were injured in a tour bus accident in Arica, Chile.
All were passengers on Celebrity Cruises’ Millennium and were on an independent private tour not affiliated with the line, Celebrity said.
According to local news reports the bus went over a steep cliff.
The injured were taken to a local hospital and a doctor and nurse from Millennium were sent to assist the injured and notify the families of the dead.
“We continue to work with Chilean authorities and the US consulate in Santiago to assist our injured guests and the family members of those who died in this tragic accident,” said Celebrity president Dan Hanrahan.
Celebrity was flying family members of those killed and injured to Chile yesterday. The Millennium will remain in Arica until further notice.
The cause of the accident has not been determined.

Source: Lloyd's List

----------


## MIRSINI

*Πυρκαγιά σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο*
Συναγερμός σήμανε το πρωί του Σαββάτου για την βρετανική και τη γαλλική ακτοφυλακή, όταν ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά στο, κυπριακών συμφερόντων κρουαζιερόπλοιο Καλυψώ, που μετέφερε 708 επιβάτες.

Η φωτιά που εκδηλώθηκε στο μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου, τη στιγμή που έπλεε στις νοτιοανατολικές ακτές της Αγγλίας, τέθηκε υπό έλεγχο δύο ώρες αργότερα.

Κανένας από τους επιβάτες, Ολλανδοί στην πλειοψηφία τους, ούτε το πλήρωμα, κυπριακής καταγωγής, δεν κινδύνευσαν. Στην επιχείρηση διάσωσης συμμετείχαν και τρία σκάφης της γαλλικής ακτοφυλακής, που κατέπλευσαν από το λιμάνι τού Χερβούργου.
Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο κατευθύνεται ρυμουλκούμενο στο βρετανικό λιμάνι Σαουθάμπτον, όπως δήλωσε εκπρόσωπος της βρετανικής ακτοφυλακής.
δημιουργία: 06/05/06 13:38  τελευταία ενημέρωση: 06/05/06 15:21     πηγή: _Ant1_

----------


## triad

Το μεγαλύτερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που έχει έρθει ποτέ στην Ευρώπη καταπλέει στις 19 Μαΐου στα νερά της Μεσογείου, όπου θα πραγματοποιήσει κρουαζιέρες έως τα μέσα Νοεμβρίου με σταθμούς λιμάνια σε Ισπανία, Γαλλία, Ιταλία και Μάλτα. 


Το 142.000 τόνων Voyager of the Seas, χωρητικότητας 3.114 επιβατών συμπληρώνει φέτος το έκτο έτος λειτουργίας του και θεωρείται ένα από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά σε μέγεθος και πολυτέλεια κρουαζιερόπλοια του στόλου της Royal Caribbean International.

«Οι ευρωπαϊκές κρουαζιέρες αποτελούν το 19,7% της παγκόσμιας αγοράς και το 63% εξ’ αυτών πραγματοποιούνται στη Μεσόγειο», δήλωσε ο κ. Ανδρέας Στυλιανόπουλος, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του ταξιδιωτικού οργανισμού Navigator, ο οποίος αντιπροσωπεύει τη Royal Caribbean International στην Ελληνική αγορά.

«Φέτος, 15 εταιρείες κρουαζιερόπλοιων θα έχουν 45 πλοία στην Ευρώπη σε περιοχές όπως η Δυτική Ευρώπη, Βαλτική Θάλασσα, Ανατολική Μεσόγειος, Δυτική Μεσόγειος και Νότια Μεσόγειος. Σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία διαθέσιμα στοιχεία, περίπου 14.000 Έλληνες πραγματοποίησαν κάποια κρουαζιέρα το 2004, ενώ την ίδια περίοδο, περισσότεροι από μισό εκατομμύριο Γερμανοί και ένα εκατομμύριο Βρετανοί ταξίδεψαν με κρουαζιερόπλοιο σε κάποιο σημείο του κόσμου», πρόσθεσε.

Με μήκος 1.202 πόδια, βύθισμα 29 πόδια και μέγιστο πλάτος 157,5 πόδια, το Voyager of the Seas διαθέτει πλήρωμα 1.186 ατόμων ενώ είναι εφοδιασμένο με παγοδρόμιο, γήπεδο μπάσκετ, βόλεϊ και μίνι γκολφ αλλά και τοίχο αναρρίχησης. Το πλοίο διαθέτει επίσης καζίνο, θέατρο χωρητικότητας 1.350 θέσεων, εστιατόρια και μπαρ, γυμναστήρια, πισίνες, εμπορικά κέντρα, κινηματογράφο και συνεδριακό κέντρο.

ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## chrb

ΣΕ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟ τέθηκε, χθες το πρωί, η κρουαζιερόπλοιος βάση στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Αγνωστοι τηλεφώνησαν σε απογευματινή εφημερίδα και ανέφεραν την τοποθέτηση εκρηκτικού μηχανισμού στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Sea Diamond» της Louis Hellenic Cruises.

Η εταιρεία ενημερώθηκε από τις αρμόδιες αρχές, ότι για προληπτικούς λόγους οι επιβάτες του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Sea Diamond, που βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, θα έπρεπε να αποβιβαστούν.

Επειτα από ενδελεχή έλεγχο του πλοίου από τα κλιμάκια Ειδικών Αποστολών του Λιμενικού Σώματος διαπιστώθηκε ότι η πληροφορία ήταν αβάσιμη.

Κατόπιν οδηγίας του Λιμενικού Σώματος, οι 1.025 επιβάτες και όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος επιβιβάστηκαν εκ νέου στο Sea Diamond, προκειμένου να αναχωρήσουν για την προγραμματισμένη τριήμερη κρουαζιέρα στο Αιγαίο.

Ο Γιώργος Σταθόπουλος, διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Louis Hellenic Cruises, δήλωσε σχετικά: «Ευχαριστούμε το Λιμενικό Σώμα για την άμεση συνδρομή του. Η εταιρεία μας λαμβάνει πάντα όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ασφαλείας και το προσωπικό μας είναι εκπαιδευμένο να χειρίζεται αποτελεσματικά αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις. Τέτοιες κακόβουλες και κακόγουστες φάρσες βλάπτουν την εικόνα της χώρας και τον ελληνικό τουρισμό». 

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο αγοράστηκε πρόσφατα για 35 εκατ. δολάρια. Κατασκευάστηκε στη Φινλανδία το 1986 και έτυχε πλήρους ανακαίνισης, ύψους 26 εκατ. δολαρίων το 1999. Το «Sea Diamond» εκτελεί 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από τον Πειραιά. 

www.nafteboriki.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Η κατασκευή μεγάλων κρουαζιεροπλοίων που θυμίζουν πλωτές πολιτείες και προσφέρουν υψηλότατου επιπέδου υπηρεσίες, συνεχίζει να αποτελεί κυρίαρχη τάση στην παρούσα χρονική στιγμή καθώς αναμένεται να αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των πολιτών που θα επιλέξουν την κρουαζιέρα σαν μέσο διακοπών. 
Ηδη βάσει των στοιχείων των Cruise Lines International Association ( CLIA) και Passenger Shipping Association (PSA) το 2005 η κρουαζιέρα παρουσίασε αύξηση κατά 6,9% φθάνοντας τα 11,2 εκατομμύρια άτομα σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. Μεταξύ αυτών, όπως προκύπτει από τα στοιχεία, καταγράφονται και 14 χιλιάδες Ελληνες οι οποίοι πραγματοποίησαν μια κρουαζιέρα σε ετήσια βάση. Από το 1980 μέχρι σήμερα υπάρχει μέση ετήσια αύξηση επιβατών της τάξης του 8% ενώ σημαντικό είναι και το στοιχείο ότι ο μέσος όρος ηλικίας των ατόμων που επιλέγουν τις κρουαζιέρες μειώθηκε από τα 60 έτη στα 40 με τάση περαιτέρω μείωσης. 
Τα στοιχεία αυτά παρουσιάσθηκαν χθες από τον διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο του ταξιδιωτικού οργανισμού Navigator Ανδρέα Στυλιανόπουλο σε ειδική εκδήλωση που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Brilliance of the Seas της εταιρίας Royal Caribbean International, το οποίο έχει καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Κατά τον κ. Στυλιανόπουλο η κρουαζιέρα θεωρείται πλέον σοβαρή εναλλακτική πρόταση διακοπών και για νέα ζευγάρια, καταρρίπτοντας την αντίληψη που ήθελε μόνο άτομα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας να επιλέγουν τις κρουαζιέρες. Η Royal Caribbean Crouises, κατά τον κ. Στυλιανόπουλο, αναμένει το 2006 οι επιβάτες των κρουαζιεροπλοίων της Royal Caribbean International και της Celebrity Cruises να φθάσουν στα 3 εκατομμύρια άτομα, ενώ τα έσοδα της από τα εισιτήρια να αγγίξουν τα 2,3 δισ. δολάρια. «Από το 2001 μέχρι το 2005 εντάχθηκαν 47 καινούργια πλοία και μέχρι το 2010 θα έχουν κατασκευασθεί 29 νέα κρουαζιερόπλοια, ένα εκ των οποίων τουλάχιστον θα είναι της κλάσης του Freedom με την ονομασία Liberty of the Seas, που ναυπηγείται αυτή την περίοδο και θα παραδοθεί τον Μάιο του 2007, με δυνατότητα να φιλοξενεί 4 χιλιάδες επιβάτες», ανέφερε ο διευθύνων συμβουλος του ταξιδιωτικού Οργανισμού Navigator. Ο ίδιος σημείωσε ακόμη ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να προσεγγίζουν τα μεγάλα κρουαζιερόπλοια τη χώρα μας, κάτι που δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται επειδή «η Ελλάδα δεν διαθέτει σύγχρονες λιμενικές υποδομές με αποτέλεσα να μην επιλέγεται από τις εταιρίες ως ταξιδιωτικός προορισμός». Το 2006, 15 εταιρίες κρουαζιεροπλοίων θα έχουν 45 σκάφη τους στην Ευρώπη, προορισμός που απορροφά το 19,7% της παγκόσμιας αγοράς. Από το ποσοστό αυτό το 63% των δρομολογίων πραγματοποιούνται στη Μεσόγειο και είναι «αδιανόητο η Ελλάδα να μην μπορεί να επωφεληθεί στο έπακρον από αυτή την τεράστια βιομηχανία», είπε ο κ. Στυλιανόπουλος. 

www.express.gr

----------


## xara

Ανάμεσά τους οκτώ παιδιά
*Στο νοσοκομείο Μυτιλήνης με συμπτώματα γαστρεντερίτιδας 14 επιβάτες κρουαζιερόπλοιου*
ΑΠΕΤο κυπριακό κρουαζιερόπλοιο*Μυτιλήνη*
Συνολικά 14 παιδιά, ηλικίας από τριών έως 13 ετών, που επέβαιναν με τους γονείς του στο κυπριακό πλoίο *«Ivory»* της εταιρείας «Louis cruiser lines», μεταφέρθηκαν το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης στο νοσοκομείο Μυτιλήνης με συμπτώματα οξείας γαστρεντερίτιδας άγνωστης μέχρι σήμερα αιτιολογίας. 
Από τα 14 παιδιά τα οκτώ εισήχθησαν για νοσηλεία μαζί με έξι ενήλικες συνεπιβάτες τους, επί συνόλου εννέα που μεταφέρθηκαν και εξετάσθηκαν και αυτοί στο νοσοκομείο Μυτιλήνης με τα ίδια ακριβώς συμπτώματα. 
Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο έφθασε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης το πρωί της Τετάρτης με περίπου 618 επιβαίνοντες, προσκυνητές στη Μονή του Αγίου Ραφαήλ και πλήρωμα περίπου 150 ατόμων. Το πλοίο είχε αποπλεύσει την περασμένη Κυριακή από τη Λεμεσό της Κύπρου με κατεύθυνση τα λιμάνια Σαντορίνης, Πειραιά, Τήνου, Μυτιλήνης, Κω και Λεμεσού, όπου και επρόκειτο να καταπλεύσει την Παρασκευή. 
Σε όλους όσοι προσήλθαν στο νοσοκομείο και ιδιαίτερα στα παιδιά, όπως είπε η Διευθύντρια της Παιδιατρικής Κλινικής κ. Λόζου «έγινε αγωγή κατά της αφυδάτωσης, ενώ παρασχέθηκε προληπτικά και αντιβίωση για να καλυφθούν σε περίπτωση μικροβιακής αιτιολογίας των συμπτωμάτων». 
Στο ερώτημα αν έχει εξακριβωθεί η προέλευση της ασθένειας, η κ. Λόζου δεν απέκλεισε το ενδεχόμενο να πρόκειται για σαλμονέλα ή άλλο μικρόβιο. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, τα συμπτώματα έχουν εκδηλωθεί συνολικά σε περίπου 80 ενήλικους και ανήλικους, ενώ κάποιοι από τους ταξιδιώτες είχαν ενοχλήσεις πριν ακόμη το πλοίο «δέσει» στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Σε όσους δεν μεταφέρθηκαν στο νοσοκομείο παρέχονται νοσηλευτικές υπηρεσίες από το γιατρό του πλοίου.
Η παιδιατρική κλινική του νοσοκομείου Μυτιλήνης, προκειμένου να αντιμετωπίσει τα έκτακτα περιστατικά, διαφοροποίησε το ωράριο εργασίας ιατρικού και νοσηλευτικού προσωπικού που παρέμεινε και μετά τη λήξη της βάρδιάς του σε ετοιμότητα.
_news.in.gr, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ_

----------


## xara

*Νονά του υπερσύγχρονου κρουαζιερόπλοιου της Costa η Eva Herzigova* 
7/9/2006  
Νονά έγινε το super model Eva Herzigova (φωτό). Βάπτισε όχι μωρό αλλά το ολοκαίνουργιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Costa Concordia, της μεγαλύτερης ευρωπαϊκής εταιρίας κρουαζιέρων Costa Crociere κατά τη διάρκεια τελετής που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο λιμάνι της Ρώμης Civitavecchia. Για την κατασκευή του οποίου επενδύθηκαν περίπου 450 εκατ. ευρώ, παρουσιάζει αρκετές καινοτομίες για την παγκόσμια βιομηχανία κρουαζιέρων. 
Το πλοίο έχει μήκος 290,2μ., πλάτος 35,5μ. υψώνεται σε 13 καταστρώματα και μπορεί να αναπτύξει μέγιστη ταχύτητα 23,2 κόμβους. Διαθέτει θέατρο 1.287 ατόμων, κινηματογράφο, ντίσκο, καζίνο, internet caf&eacute;, 5 τζακούζι και συνολικά 1500 καμπίνες. Οι 580 από αυτές είναι εσωτερικές και οι 920 εξωτερικές, εκ των οποίων οι 505 με μπαλκόνι. Υπάρχουν ακόμη 70 σουίτες με μπαλκόνι, ενώ για την εξυπηρέτηση των επιβατών η εταιρία απασχολεί πλήρωμα 1.110 ατόμων.

Το Samsara Spa αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο κέντρο περιποίησης και ευεξίας που κατασκευάστηκε ποτέ πάνω σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, συνολικής επιφάνειας 2.104 τετραγωνικών μέτρων. Πενήντα πέντε(55) καμπίνες και 12 σουίτες έχουν άμεση πρόσβαση στο Spa, δημιουργώντας έτσι ένα νέο ΅στυλΆ των διακοπών ευεξίας. 
Είναι επίσης το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που έχει δύο πισίνες κάτω από μία συρόμενη οροφή, τη μία στην πρύμνη και την άλλη στη μέση του ίδιου καταστρώματος, γεγονός που δημιουργεί το μεγαλύτερο περικλειόμενο εξωτερικό χώρο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο (3.500 τετραγωνικά μέτρα) και επιτρέπει τη χρήση των πισίνων και κατά τη διάρκεια των χειμερινών κρουαζιέρων στη Μεσόγειο, που θα πραγματοποιεί το Costa Concordia έως το τέλος του 2007.
Επιπλέον στην κεντρική πισίνα έχει τοποθετηθεί γιγαντιαία οθόνη 18 τετραγωνικών μέτρων η οποία χρησιμοποιείται τόσο κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας για την προβολή video clips όσο και τη νύχτα για την προβολή ταινιών. 
Ακόμη μία αποκλειστική καινοτομία αποτελεί ο αυθεντικός εξομοιωτής οδήγησης Grand Prix, η πιο ακριβής αναπαράσταση της F1 που έγινε ποτέ.

Στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου, τη σχεδίαση του οποίου ανέλαβε ο αρχιτέκτονας από το Μαϊάμι Joe Farcus, παρουσιάζονται τα αρχιτεκτονικά πρότυπα μερικών από τις πιο αγαπημένες πόλεις της Ευρώπης, ενώ ανάλογα έχουν ονομαστεί και τα καταστρώματα, μεταξύ των οποίων υπάρχει και αυτό της Ελλάδας (Greece Deck).

Στη διακόσμηση του εσωτερικού έχουν συμβάλει και μερικοί από τους κορυφαίους Ιταλούς σχεδιαστές, ενώ παρουσιάζονται έργα επίσης κορυφαίων Ιταλών καλλιτεχνών. Στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο εκτίθενται περίπου 6.000 αντίγραφα και αυθεντικά έργα τέχνης, ανερχόμενων και αναγνωρισμένων καλλιτεχνών, σε συνεργασία με τις Ευρωπαϊκές Ακαδημίες Τεχνών.
Στο “Club Concordia”, ένα από τα 5 εστιατόρια του πλοίου, την επιμέλεια της διατροφής έχει αναλάβει ο Ettore Bocchia, ένας από τους πιο γνωστούς Ιταλούς “σεφ”.

“Με την είσοδο του Costa Concordia στην αγορά, η Costa ενισχύει την ηγετική της θέση στη Γηραιά ήπειρο με ένα ακόμη ΅ισχυρό προϊόνΆ που θα προσφέρει υπηρεσίες, με γνώμονα τις ευρωπαϊκές πολιτιστικές αξίες και παραδόσεις, ενώ οι πρωτοποριακές καινοτομίες του κρουαζιερόπλοιου θα προξενήσουν αναμφισβήτητα το ενδιαφέρον και των Ελλήνων ταξιδιωτών” αναφέρει ο κ. Σπύρος Χάμπας ιδιοκτήτης του ταξιδιωτικού γραφείου ΅TravelwayΆ, που είναι γενικός αντιπρόσωπος της Costa Crociere στην Ελλάδα. 

Με την παράδοση του Costa Concordia ο στόλος της Costa Crociere περιλαμβάνει πλέον 11 πλοία με συνολική δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας περίπου 20.500 ατόμων σε δίκλινες καμπίνες. Η Costa Crociere έχει παραγγείλει ακόμη 4 νέα πλοία( και ένα σε ΅οψιόνΆ), όλα στο ναυπηγείο Fincantieri. Στο ναυπηγείο Sestri Ponente θα κατασκευαστούν δύο αδέλφια πλοία του Costa Concordia. Το Costa Serena, το οποίο υπολογίζεται να εισέλθει στην αγορά τον Μάιο του 2007 και το δεύτερο, που δεν έχει ακόμη ονομαστεί, το καλοκαίρι του 2009.

Εν τω μεταξύ μία άλλη παραγγελία έχει δοθεί στο ναυπηγείο Marghera του ομίλου Fincantieri για ένα 92.700 τόνων κρουαζιερόπλοιο με ΅οψιόνΆ και για ακόμη ένα ίδιο πλοίο τα οποία αναμένεται να παραδοθούν στην εταιρία την άνοιξη του 2009 και το φθινόπωρο του 2010 αντίστοιχα. Η συνολική προγραμματισμένη δαπάνη για αυτές τις 4 νέες παραγγελίες αγγίζει τα 2 δισ. ευρώ και αποτελεί τμήμα της συνολικής επένδυσης ύψους 4.5 δισ. ευρώ που πραγματοποιεί η Costa Crociere για την επέκταση και αναβάθμιση του στόλου της.
Το 2010 με την παράδοση όλων των υπό παραγγελία κρουαζιερόπλοιων, ο στόλος της εταιρίας θα απαρτίζεται από 15 πλοία που θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να φιλοξενήσουν 30.700 άτομα σε δίκλινες καμπίνες.

Κατά τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού 2006 το Costa Concordia θα πραγματοποιεί 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στη Μεσόγειο με αναχωρήσεις από το λιμάνι της Ρώμης και προσεγγίσεις σε Σαβόνα, Βαρκελώνη, Πάλμα ντε Μαγιόρκα, Τυνησία, Μάλτα και Παλέρμο.
Σε συνδυασμό και με το Costa Romantica που επίσης αρχίζει τις περιηγήσεις του από το ΅ΣιβιταβέκιαΆ η Costa επιβεβαιώνει τον ηγετικό ρόλο της στο λιμάνι της Ρώμης με συνολικά 70 αναχωρήσεις και περίπου 200.000 επιβάτες για το 2006.

http://www.marinews.gr/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Του ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΛΕΟΝΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ


Ηταν οι τελευταίες μέρες του Αυγούστου του 2005, όταν ο τυφώνας «Κατρίνα» χτύπησε τη Νέα Ορλεάνη. Ο κόσμος ήρθε ανάποδα. Οχι τόσο γιατί μια φυσική καταστροφή έπληξε την πιο δυνατή χώρα του πλανήτη, αλλά γιατί, για μία φορά, στη θέση του θύματος βρίσκονταν οι ΗΠΑ...


 Ενα από τα ακριβοπληρωμένα πλοία της Carnival Cruises, στο λιμάνι της Νέας Ορλεάνης.

*Μαζί με όλες τις άλλες χώρες, βοήθεια προσέφερε και η Ελλάδα: δύο πλοία για τη στέγαση των πληγέντων. Η προσφορά έγινε αποδεκτή, οι συνεννοήσεις προχώρησαν, αλλά τα κρουαζιερόπλοια δεν έφτασαν ποτέ. Τι είχε συμβεί; 

*Σύμφωνα με τον γερουσιαστή των Δημοκρατικών, Μπάρακ Ομπάμα (για πολλούς φαβορί για την προεδρία των ΗΠΑ), μεσολάβησε «μία χαριστική συμφωνία», αυτό που στην Ελλάδα θα αποκαλούσαμε διαπλοκή: Αντί να δεχτεί τη δωρεάν βοήθεια, η κυβέρνηση Μπους ανέθεσε τη «δουλειά» στην αμερικανική εταιρεία Carnival Cruises (τη μεγαλύτερη στον κόσμο) έναντι εξοργιστικού ποσού: 236 εκατ. δολάρια! Για το θέμα αυτό διενεργείται, τώρα, έρευνα από το Κογκρέσο. 

Η Ελλάδα δεν ήταν η μόνη χώρα που είδε τη βοήθειά της να απορρίπτεται. Ομως στη δική της περίπτωση, η άρνηση έκρυβε κάτι παραπάνω:

*Την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου 2005, η Ελλάδα υποβάλλει την προσφορά της: δύο μικρά (που αργότερα θα γίνουν ένα μεγάλο) κρουαζιερόπλοια. 


Οι συνεννοήσεις

Ο πρόεδρος Μπους διαβιβάζει τις ευχαριστίες του στην Ελλάδα για τη βοήθεια που, όμως, δεν θα φτάσει ποτέ. 

*Το πρώτο πλοίο που επιλέχθηκε να σταλεί ήταν το Ocean Monarch της Majestic Crusies, που είχε δεχθεί το καταστροφικό πέρασμα του Κατρίνα, το οποίο η εταιρεία είχε στείλει στη Νοτιοανατολική Ασία λίγους μήνες νωρίτερα για να στεγάσει θύματα του τσουνάμι. Το πλοίο, σύμφωνα με τον ιδιοκτήτη της Majestic, Λου Κολλάκη, παραχωρήθηκε «σε λογική τιμή», με εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία άφιξης την 1η Οκτωβρίου. 

*Αλλά οι συνεννοήσεις καθυστερούν, γιατί η Αμερικανική Ακτοφυλακή θέτει θέμα συμμόρφωσης με τις ειδικές διατάξεις για την πυρασφάλεια που ισχύουν στις ΗΠΑ.

Κατά τον Μιχ. Λάμπρο, γενικό διευθυντή της Majestic, επρόκειτο για προφάσεις: 

«Βρισκόμασταν σε συνεννόηση όχι μόνο με την πρεσβεία αλλά και με τους ανθρώπους στη Νέα Ορλεάνη. Είχαμε φτάσει να συζητούμε τεχνικά θέματα, πού θα δέσει το καράβι και τέτοια... Μέχρι που, κάποια στιγμή, αρχίσαν τα προβλήματα. Ζητούσαν πράγματα που ήταν προφανές ότι δεν γίνονταν ή ήθελαν μήνες για να γίνουν». 

*Στη συνέχεια, μια άλλη ελληνική προσφορά ναυάγησε. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, μεσολάβησε μια συνάντηση σε δεξίωση του Γιάννη Βαρδινογιάννη, επικεφαλής της ΑΝΕΚ, με τον πρέσβη των ΗΠΑ Τσαρλς Ρις. Ο έλληνας επιχειρηματίας προσφέρθηκε να διαθέσει πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ -κάτι που ο πρέσβης αποδέχτηκε. Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του Lloyd's List, η προσφορά της ΑΝΕΚ ήταν να στείλει το πλοίο δωρεάν! Αλλά, τελικά, ούτε αυτή η προσφορά προχώρησε. Γιατί; 

*Ερωτηθείς από την «Κ.Ε.», ο εκπρόσωπος τύπου της πρεσβείας των ΗΠΑ στην Αθήνα απάντησε πως «μόνο η Ουάσιγκτον μπορεί να αποδεχθεί ή να απορρίψει προσφορά για ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια». 

Δεν «πείσθηκαν»

Πάντως, σε έγγραφα του Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ που έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας, περιγράφεται η προσπάθεια της πρεσβείας να πείσει (!) την αμερικανική κυβέρνηση να δεχτεί τη βοήθεια απ' την Αθήνα. 

*Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μας, η αρνητική κατάληξη εξέπληξε ακόμα και τους ανθρώπους της πρεσβείας. 

*Το θέμα έκλεισε οριστικά με την επίσημη άρνηση των ΗΠΑ στις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου. 

*Λίγες μέρες μετά, «διαρρέει» στον αμερικανικό τύπο το μυστικό: Οι αμερικανικές αρχές έκαναν δώρο στην εταιρεία Carnival τη ναύλωση τριών πλοίων της έναντι του τρελού ποσού των 236 εκατ. δολαρίων! Η διαδικασία ανάθεσης κράτησε μόλις μερικές ώρες και έγινε από τη FEMA (Υπηρεσία Διαχείρισης Ομοσπονδιακών Κρίσεων), που ακόμα κατηγορείται για τον καταστροφικό χειρισμό της κρίσης του «Κατρίνα» και για τις πολιτικές της εξαρτήσεις με το περιβάλλον Μπους. 

*Σύμφωνα με την έρευνα της «Washington Post», η σύμβαση ήταν σκανδαλώδης: Ακόμα κι αν τα πλοία γέμιζαν με τα θύματα των πλημμυρών, το κόστος ανά «επιβάτη» αντιστοιχούσε σε 1.275 δολάρια την εβδομάδα, τη στιγμή που αν το πλοίο σάλπαρε για κρουαζιέρα πολυτελείας στην Καραϊβική το κόστος ανά επιβάτη θα ήταν... 599 δολάρια. 

*Με επιστολή του προς τη FEMA, ο Μπάρακ Ομπάμα μαζί με τον ρεπουπλικάνο γερουσιαστή Τομ Κόμπερν ζήτησαν εξηγήσεις: «Ακόμα κι αν η συμφωνία με την Carnival ήταν καλή -και αναμφισβήτητα δεν ήταν- είναι ανεξήγητο γιατί η FEMA δεν έθεσε σε ισχύ την προσφορά της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης για δωρεάν κρουαζιερόπλοια».




_ΚΥΡΙΑΚΑΤΙΚΗ - 10/06/2007_
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=110,id=98849388

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ΡΟΔΟΣ
Του Π. ΚΑΛΛΙΒΟΥΡΗ


Δρακόντεια μέτρα ασφαλείας αξιώνουν να υπάρχουν για τους τουρίστες που έρχονται στα ελληνικά λιμάνια, και κυρίως στη Ρόδο και την Κρήτη, με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια οι υπηρεσίες ασφαλείας του υπουργείου Μεταφορών του Ισραήλ.




Το υπουργείο Μεταφορών του Ισραήλ σε εμπιστευτικό έγγραφο που έστειλε προς το δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Νότιας Δωδεκανήσου εκφράζει σαφώς φόβους για ενδεχόμενες τρομοκρατικές επιθέσεις από οργανώσεις που έγιναν η αιτία να χάσουν τη ζωή τους χιλιάδες άνθρωποι, όπως η Χεσμπολάχ και η Αλ Κάιντα, στα λιμάνια της Ρόδου και της Κρήτης. Μάλιστα, ο αρχηγός της Υπηρεσίας Ασφαλείας του υπουργείου Μεταφορών της κυβέρνησης του Ισραήλ, που υπογράφει το έγγραφο, αναφέρει πως αν δεν εφαρμοστούν τα μέτρα το συντομότερο, την ευθύνη έχουν οι τοπικές αρχές για οτιδήποτε συμβεί.

Ρόδιοι παράγοντες του τουρισμού επισημαίνουν, όμως, ότι τέτοιες παραινέσεις μπορεί να βλάψουν ανεπανόρθωτα τον θαλάσσιο τουρισμό του νησιού, σε μια εποχή που η κατάσταση σε ό,τι αφορά τις αφίξεις είναι ήδη δύσκολη. Οπως αναφέρεται στο έγγραφο, ενώ δεν υπάρχει καμία συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία που προειδοποιεί αυτή τη στιγμή για μια συγκεκριμένη απειλή, η δήλωση της εκδίκησης των ηγετών της Χεζμπολάχ για τον θάνατο του Imad Moughnieh για την κήρυξη ενός πολέμου χωρίς σύνορα στο Ισραήλ αυξάνει σημαντικά τον κίνδυνο τρομοκρατικών επιθέσεων ενάντια στους ισραηλινούς στόχους στο εξωτερικό.

Ολη αυτή η κατάσταση, αναφέρεται στο έγγραφο, απαιτεί τη λήψη πρόσθετων μέτρων ασφαλείας για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που έρχονται στη Ρόδο. 



Μέτρα ασφαλείας που ζητούνται για την εποχή του 2008 στους λιμένες της Ελλάδας (Ρόδος και Κρήτη)

* Ενισχυμένη παρουσία των οπλισμένων αστυνομικών στην περιοχή του λιμένα κατά τη διάρκεια του ελλιμενισμού των σκαφών.

* Ενίσχυση του προσωπικού ασφαλείας λιμένων προκειμένου να εφαρμοστούν τα μέτρα ελέγχου.

* Δημιουργία κέντρου διοίκησης που θα επανδρώνεται από ανώτερους αξιωματικούς της αστυνομίας και Ισραηλινό ανώτερο υπάλληλο ασφαλείας για τον συντονισμό της εφαρμογής των μέτρων ασφαλείας κατά τη διάρκεια του ελλιμενισμού των σκαφών.

* Επέκταση των μηχανισμών προκειμένου να προστατεύσει τους χώρους στάθμευσης και να ανιχνεύει εκρηκτικούς μηχανισμούς που ενδεχομένως να μπουν σε αυτοκίνητα που θα βρίσκονται από την πλευρά του δρόμου που οδηγεί στην περιοχή χώρων στάθμευσης.

* Να συνοδεύονται τα σκάφη από την είσοδο στον λιμένα στην ακτή, που θα είναι πλήρως ενισχυμένη από περιπολικά σκάφη.

* Εξασφάλιση περιοχής με ενισχυμένα μέτρα ασφαλείας για την επιβίβαση και αποβίβαση των επιβατών.




_ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ - 31/03/2008_
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=65303296

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Λέτε να ζήσοπυμε μέρες του '88 που πιο εύκολα έμπαινες ...στο πεντάγωνο παρά στην ακτή Ξαβερίου; Βέβαια τότε ήταν λόγω του City of Poros. Τώρα έχει βάση αυτή η τρομουστερία;

----------


## Leo

Πρέπει να αναλάβουμε δράση και να κανονίσουμε τον εξώστη του πύργου γαι τις ανάγκες των καραβολατρών  :Razz:  το θέμα ότι δεν έχοθμε isps στο επιβατηγό τμήμα του εσωτερικού είναι γεγονός... Αλλά ενίοτε και απένατι, μάλλον εύκολα μπαίνεις έστω κι αν είναι το QΕ2 εκεί. Αυτό από πρώτο χέρι... και ας μην το τραβήξουμε γιατί έρχεται τουριστική περιόδος για την χώρα μας.

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλή η ασφάλεια αλλά πιστεύω πλέον ότι έχει φτάσει στο επίπεδο της υστερίας. Και ας μην κοιτάμε μόνο τα κρουαζιερόπλοια. Ας δούμε και τα containers όπου οι ΗΠΑ έχουν βγάλει ένα σωρό κανονισμούς οι οποίοι επηρεάζουν άμεσα το παγκόσμιο εμπόριο. Αν θέλετε μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε ένα thread να το συζητήσουμε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για αυτό είναι και το σχολιό μου μια και συνήθως τα κρουαζιερόπλοια δένουν σε χώρους ελεγχόμενους. Από που θα βρεθέι ο κίνδυνος. Ή θεωρώ υπερβολικό να συνοδέυονται από περιπολικό μέχρι να δέσουν. Δηλαδή τι μπορέι να γίνει να τα τορπιλίσει κάποιος ή να βάλει βάρκα με εκρηκτικά; Δεν είμαστε η Υεμένη! Εδώ δεν το έκαναν στη Βυρητό πέρυσι θα το κάνουν στη Ρόδο ή το Ηράκλειο;

----------


## gvaggelas

Όχι Παναγιώτη. Απλά αυτές οι απαιτήσεις χρησιμοποιούνται ως μέσο πίεσης. Για να έχεις κρουαζιερόπλοια θα πρέπει να συμμορφωθείς με τις απαιτήσεις που σου θέτω. Οι οποίες δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι έχουν μεγάλο κόστος. Δεν είναι τυχαίο για παράδειγμα ότι ο κανονισμός Container Security Initiative των ΗΠΑ απαιτεί να σκανάρονται ορισμένα containers πριν φορτωθούν στο πλοίο με προορισμό τις ΗΠΑ. Οι δύο μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες που παράγουν τέτοια scanners ειναι από τις ΗΠΑ και από το Ισραήλ. Πολλά τα συμφέροντα που κρύβονται πίσω από κάθε απόφαση...

----------


## DimitrisT

*Σε Azamara Club Cruises μετονομάσθηκε η Azamara Cruises  με παροχή υψηλότερου επιπέδου υπηρεσίες.*

Πηγή : theseanation.gr

----------


## mike_rodos

2 επιβάτιδες του Thomson Celebration τραυματίστηκαν σε πτώση από σκάλα, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο, προσέγγισε το λιμάνι της Ρόδου, ώστε να τις παραλάβουν ασθενοφόρα.

http://www.rodiaki.gr/article.php?id...d=1&subcatid=5

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην Oceania  Cruise πουλήθηκε το Ocean Princess, οπού θα περάσει στον στόλο της τον Μάρτιο του 2016 ,και θα το συναντούμε με το όνομα Sirena !Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε το 1998  για την Renaissance , με το όνομα R4 .Στην Oceania υπάρχουν κατά ακόμη τα αδερφά ,πρώην  R1 R2 R5 , και νυν  Insignia , Regatta και Nautica αντίστοιχα !

----------


## SteliosK

Kαι δέυτερο ultra luxury ship από την Seabourn όπως διαβάζουμέ *εδώ*

----------


## kalypso

Richard-Branson-Virgin.jpg
Σε μια ακόμα αγορά ετοιμάζεται να εισέλθει ο όμιλος της Virgin, αυτόν της κρουαζιέρας,σε ανακοίνωση της την περασμένη Πέμπτη.Η στελέχωση και η γραμμή που θα ακολουθήσει έχουν ήδη αποφασιστεί όχι όμως και η ημερομηνία της παρουσίασης της.Σύμφωνα με τον ιδρυτή του Ομίλου της Virgin,Richard Branson,"η Virgin Cruises θα ταράξει τη βιομηχανία κρουαζιέρας και θα προσφέρει στους πελάτες διακοπές που πραγματικά θα λατρέψουν." Τον περασμένο Μάρτιο στο Abu Dhabi είχε ανακοινωσει την κατασκευή δύο νεότευκτων πλοίων που θα δραστηριοποιούνται κυρίως στην Καραιβική και στη Μεσόγειο με έδρα το Μαιάμι."θα απευθύνεται σε νεότερους πελάτες με στόχο τη διασκέδαση την ενθουσιώδη διάθεση με την εμπειρία και πολυτέλεια της Virgin."
Σημαντικός για αυτό το εγχείρημα ο Tom McAlpin,πρώην Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Συμβουλος της The World - Residences at Sea και πρώην Πρόεδρος της Disney Cruises,όπου θα είναι ο Διευθύνων Συμβουλος της Virgin Cruises στο Μαιάμι!
Μεγάλος επενδυτής η Bain Capital με ένα πρότζεκτ 1,7 δις δολλαρίων!

----------


## Nautilia News

*"Μεγαλώνει" κατά 24μ το Msc Sinfonia*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πλωτό ξενοδοχείο το NORWEGIAN GATEAWAY*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκίνησε η ναυπήγηση του "πιο πολυτελούς πλοίου στον κόσμο" (video)*

----------


## Nautilia News

Encore.jpg
*Τα ονόματα των δύο νέων πλοίων της Seabourn*

----------


## Nautilia News

Medcruise.jpg
*Συνεδρίαση του ΔΣ της MedCruise στην Κωνσταντινούπολη*

----------


## Nautilia News

MSC_Armonia.jpg
*Σύσκεψη για την ανάπτυξη της κρουαζιέρας στον Πειραιά και τις πολιτικές τουριστικής προβολής*

----------


## Nautilia News

London_terminal_station.jpg
*Νέος τερματικός σταθμός κρουαζιέρας στο Λονδίνο*

----------


## Nautilia News

voyager.b.jpg
*Συνεχίζει να αναπτύσσεται η παγκόσμια αγορά κρουαζιέρας. Η Ελλάδα θα ακολουθήσει;*

----------


## kalypso

Οπως ανακοίνωσε η Thomson Cruises πρόκειται να προχωρήσει στην αγορά του Splendour Of The Seas της Royal Caribbean Cruises και θα περιέλθει στο στόλο της το καλοκαίρι του 2016.
Το πλοίο πρόκειται να αποτελέσει το μεγαλύτερο του στόλου για την Thomson Cruises με 915 καμπίνες (το 40% εξ αυτών με μπαλκόνια),και χωρητικότητα 1830 επιβατών!

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ: Η Ελλάδα ανάμεσα στους τρεις πιο δημοφιλείς προορισμούς στην Ευρώπη*

----------


## Nautilia News

*“Genting Dream” : Κάνοντας ένα ονειρεμένο ταξίδι , πραγματικότητα !*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...ragmatikotita/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παρουσιάστηκε το Σύστημα Ελέγχου Αφίξεων-Αναχωρήσεων των Κρουαζιερόπλοιων στη Σαντορίνη
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...sti-santorini/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στον Πειραιά η 111η συνεδρίαση του Δ.Σ. της MedCruise*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...tis-medcruise/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Κύπρος: Προσπάθεια ενίσχυσης στον τομέα των κρουαζιερών*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...n-krouazieron/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*«Γέφυρα» με την Ασία για την ελληνική κρουαζιέρα συζητάει η Emirates*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...itai-emirates/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*S.O.S από την κρουαζιέρα στη Μεσόγειο
*
 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...a-sti-mesogio/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Οι αποφάσεις του ΥΠΕΞ για βίζα και τουρισμό κρουαζιέρας*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/apof...o-krouazieras/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η Τουρκία «απειλεί» και την Ελλάδα στις προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krouazi...3%cf%84%ce%b9/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Το κινεζικό σχέδιο για την ανάπτυξη της κρουαζιέρας στη Μεσόγειο*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα  https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krouazi...%ce%ae-%ce%ba/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ανακατατάξεις στην ευρωπαϊκή κρουαζιέρα*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krouazi...5%ce%b1%ce%b6/ .

----------

